
I’m a commis in a Chinese restaurant kitchen, this is what I do - josephpmay
http://eightmileswide.svbtle.com/i-m-a-commis-in-a-chinese-restaurant-kitchen-this-is-what-i-do
======
Sujan
Wow, surprisingly interesting.

